

Chrome OS to be revealed Thursday - anigbrowl
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/google-chrome-os-launch/

======
RevRal
The Chrome logo looks like a futuristic, robotic, eye. And I find it a little
haunting.

~~~
stevejohnson
It's like a colored version of pieces of GLaDOS.

------
transburgh
exact repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=947376>

~~~
anigbrowl
Sorry. Usually HN catches them automatically...maybe it's getting swamped by
the copious spam on the new page :-/ I've left this up because your original
post seems to have vanished, even though I just voted for it.

If it's any comfort, >75% of my submissions sink without trace and get
reposted later by someone else. I suppose some people tweet theirs but I can't
stand Twitter. Or perhaps I just suck :)

